# Nic Strength Question



## gorfrepus (23/3/14)

Hi everyone and especially @Oupa

Im just about ready to start ordering some vapour mountain juices but have a quick question. Still new to vaping so how do I know which nic strength to order (6, 9, 12, etc)?

Any advice?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## devdev (23/3/14)

I started at 18mg to ensure I could get the Nic. At first flavour wasn't that important and I wanted to ensure I could get enough of a buzz to avoid analogs.

On small tank clearo's - especially single coil rigs like the Protank, you don't get a lot of nic coming through. So using 18mg is fine.

When you go for a better tank or a rebuildable atomiser you can drop down to 6-9mg and even then the nic can be a bit too much if you over do it.

If you are coming from a world of twisp and going for your first tank I would recommend 12 - 18mg.

You can always add some glycerin to a liquid to sweeten it and dilute the nic contents.

That's what works for me. Your experience may vary. I think @Silver, @Rob Fisher and @Stroodlepuff could really help with this answer, based on their own experiences

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (23/3/14)

Agree with @devdev. Good idea might be to order 18 mg and a smaller volume of 0 mg in the same flavour. If too strong you can dilute with the 0 mg. Many calculators available to help with the mixing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/3/14)

Personally I would suggest 12mg... I have found them to be the best all around... I have started ordering 9mg because I want to reduce the nicotine intake... I have also ordered 0mg Menthol Ice to use at night when I surfing the net and mindlessly vaping... 

But when I want to concentrate and loving the Vape I use 12mg.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gorfrepus (23/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> when I surfing the net and mindlessly vaping...



I totally get that. I have the 0mg twisp cherry for the same reason. Interesting to see this side of my addiction. Theres times im perfectly happy getting no nicotine as long as im inhaling something...mindlessly vaping! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk now Free

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dr Evil (23/3/14)

I'm with @devdev on this, when i first started on the greensmoke i was also advised to start with 18mg nic level so that i wasn't craving the analogs. I'm currently on a nic level of 9mg. I stayed on 18mg for about 8 months

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BhavZ (23/3/14)

When I started vaping I found that 18mg was too heavy for me, luckily I had a 0mg bottle as well which I could mix to drop it down. I started vaping 12mg for some time but prefer 9mg.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (24/3/14)

gorfrepus said:


> I totally get that. I have the 0mg twisp cherry for the same reason. Interesting to see this side of my addiction. Theres times im perfectly happy getting no nicotine as long as im inhaling something...mindlessly vaping!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk now Free



Hi @gorfrepus - The Twisp regular strength equates to 18mg/millilitre.
They mark it as 0.9mg per drop and there are about 20 drops per ml. So its 18mg. Twisp have previously confirmed that with me.
I suggest you use that as a guide.


----------



## Agent X (21/4/14)

hey guys , i bought 24mg/ml ry4 (hangsen) and liqua traditional tobacco 24 mg/ml, they were horrible (smell,taste, everything), big disappointment after hearing good things about ry4, but could it be the nicotine level also? ive breathed and steeped it over a wekk , correctly too, and no big difference either. Why im posting here is because ive heard good things about vapour mountain, and their flavours, i want something tobacco-like but subtle, maybe vk4??, is it better and not as harsh as the hangsen ry4, and what strength, ive been doing good with 9mg/ml but hard to say if its good enough, im also interested in tasty creamy types , like vanilla,cream, chocolate etc. Please suggest some flavours for me, and i will place my order, @Rob Fisher talked me into buying the mvp 2.0 and kanger aerotank, so thats what im using to vape.


----------



## ET (21/4/14)

let me tell you about mixing vapor mountains vanilla, cream and caramel concentrates together. oh yes, so very much yes win there  
as to the original question, @Rob Fisher nailed it down right there if you are going to order from vapour mountain. actually if @Oupa and any resellers are listening, it might be a great item to stock and sell. call it the vapers nic guide kit or something more clever. maybe it can come in a few different flavours but for now lets just say it came in orange as an example. in the kit you would get a bottle of 24 mg/ml orange ejuice and also a bottle of zero mg/ml ejuice. and one sample/mixing bottle. a guide with pictures should be included in this kit explaing how to mix down the nic ratio levels and this will allow new vapers to try a single flavour but at different nic strengths

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/4/14)

Agent X said:


> Why im posting here is because ive heard good things about vapour mountain, and their flavours, i want something tobacco-like but subtle, maybe vk4??, is it better and not as harsh as the hangsen ry4, and what strength, ive been doing good with 9mg/ml but hard to say if its good enough, im also interested in tasty creamy types , like vanilla,cream, chocolate etc.



I can't help you with Tobacco flavours because I hate them... but I know VM4 is a favorite.

But if you check the list of Juices available at VM you can choose a couple you think you may like.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (21/4/14)

I bought some 24mg Hangsen RY4 right in the beginning. It actually has a really nice flavor but 24mg is way too harsh for me now so it's totally unvapeable unless mixed or diluted down.

If you like creamy flavours, you gonna enjoy vapour mountain! VM4, vanilla custard, banana cream, etc

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gorfrepus (21/4/14)

I personally find 18 and up to be way too high for me. Even 12 is sometimes a push. Bought liqua watermelon in 18mg and 0mg and mixed down to a 10mg solution. Taste was great but the vape was harsh on my tongue.

Then I tried Synfonya Caffe at 9.5mg. One word...awesome! Tastes like those kopiko coffee sweets.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/4/14)

Agent X said:


> hey guys , i bought 24mg/ml ry4 (hangsen) and liqua traditional tobacco 24 mg/ml, they were horrible (smell,taste, everything), big disappointment after hearing good things about ry4, but could it be the nicotine level also? ive breathed and steeped it over a wekk , correctly too, and no big difference either. Why im posting here is because ive heard good things about vapour mountain, and their flavours, i want something tobacco-like but subtle, maybe vk4??, is it better and not as harsh as the hangsen ry4, and what strength, ive been doing good with 9mg/ml but hard to say if its good enough, im also interested in tasty creamy types , like vanilla,cream, chocolate etc. Please suggest some flavours for me, and i will place my order, @Rob Fisher talked me into buying the mvp 2.0 and kanger aerotank, so thats what im using to vape.



Hi @Agent X 

I feel your pain in finding juices you like. This is a personal journey and remember, what others may love, you may hate. Dont doubt yourself or your equipment. Try buy smaller samples and go through as many as your budget will allow. You may be pleasantly surprised. 

Vapour Mountain is excellent in my opinion. They sell 10 ml bottles of their premium range which is excellent for trying them out. Their juices are high quality and can be ordered in different nic strengths. Their premium range doesnt focus on tobaccoes, the only one is VM4 but its too sweet and buttery for me. My favourites in their premium range are Choc Mint and Peach Rooibos. 

VM also has their Legends range which im still busy going through. Guevara is a nice spicy tobacco. Its next on my list of reviews to write up. 

I suggest buying several of VMs 10 ml sample bottles. You should at least find one or two that you like. 

All the best

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rex_Bael (21/4/14)

@Agent X, a colleague of mine is also very fond of tobacco flavours. Her favorite thus far is Vape Elixir Black Cigar from Vape King. She adds a few drops of VM Menthol Ice to it and has been in Vaping Heaven since. I have become quite partial to Vapour Mountain Legends Guevara as @Silver mentioned, also with a few drops of Menthol Ice.

The added Menthol Ice takes the edge off the tobacco flavours for me and freshens them up. I also found that even though it makes it slightly sweeter, the sweetness feels more in place.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (21/4/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> @Agent X, a colleague of mine is also very fond of tobacco flavours. Her favorite thus far is Vape Elixir Black Cigar from Vape King. She adds a few drops of VM Menthol Ice to it and has been in Vaping Heaven since. I have become quite partial to Vapour Mountain Legends Guevara as @Silver mentioned, also with a few drops of Menthol Ice.
> 
> The added Menthol Ice takes the edge off the tobacco flavours for me and freshens them up. I also found that even though it makes it slightly sweeter, the sweetness feels more in place.



I like the sound of the Guevara with VMMI, gonna try that... Thanks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (21/4/14)

@Rex_Bael are you adding the menthol concentrate or the Menthol Ice ready made juice?


----------



## shabbar (21/4/14)

i started vaping at 18mg and still on 18mg , think i will reduce my nic on my next order


----------



## shabbar (21/4/14)

Silver said:


> @Rex_Bael are you adding the menthol concentrate or the Menthol Ice ready made juice?



yes , please do share


----------



## Andre (21/4/14)

Agent X said:


> hey guys , i bought 24mg/ml ry4 (hangsen) and liqua traditional tobacco 24 mg/ml, they were horrible (smell,taste, everything), big disappointment after hearing good things about ry4, but could it be the nicotine level also? ive breathed and steeped it over a wekk , correctly too, and no big difference either. Why im posting here is because ive heard good things about vapour mountain, and their flavours, i want something tobacco-like but subtle, maybe vk4??, is it better and not as harsh as the hangsen ry4, and what strength, ive been doing good with 9mg/ml but hard to say if its good enough, im also interested in tasty creamy types , like vanilla,cream, chocolate etc. Please suggest some flavours for me, and i will place my order, @Rob Fisher talked me into buying the mvp 2.0 and kanger aerotank, so thats what im using to vape.


Both Hangsen and Liqua are not highly rated juices (few exceptions on the Liqua maybe). So, follow the advice of the members above for alternatives. VM4 is creamy like with just a hint of tobacco.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Agent X (21/4/14)

Silver said:


> Hi @Agent X
> 
> I feel your pain in finding juices you like. This is a personal journey and remember, what others may love, you may hate. Dont doubt yourself or your equipment. Try buy smaller samples and go through as many as your budget will allow. You may be pleasantly surprised.
> 
> ...


Hi where is the legends range, i only saw the normal listing, and also didnt see the guevara


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/4/14)

Agent X said:


> Hi where is the legends range, i only saw the normal listing, and also didnt see the guevara



http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapour-mountain-legends-range.610/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (21/4/14)

Agent X said:


> Hi where is the legends range, i only saw the normal listing, and also didnt see the guevara



As @Rob Fisher posted
Its the third thread in the Vapour Mountain retailer forum

At the moment, you email @Oupa to place your order. He is busy finalising his web site, which should make it much easier...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Agent X (21/4/14)

Oh yes and a final question, slightly off topic. Do these liquids need to be steeped or is it fine to use from the time they are delivered


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/4/14)

Agent X said:


> Oh yes and a final question, slightly off topic. Do these liquids need to be steeped or is it fine to use from the time they are delivered



For me the simple juices are fine as they arrive but the more complex juices seem to improve with time. But steeping is way above my pay grade!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (21/4/14)

I use Menthol Ice ready made, about 2-3 drops per ml. The initial inhale is very much Guevara, but the menthol finishes it off on the exhale. Using this Guevara went from an occasional vape that quickly became too much to an ADV.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (21/4/14)

Agent X said:


> Oh yes and a final question, slightly off topic. Do these liquids need to be steeped or is it fine to use from the time they are delivered


The Legends range probably needs some steeping (around 7 days), VM4 as well. Do ask @Oupa when you order.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Agent X (21/4/14)

Thanks guys for the input and suggestions, im gonna get some hmm, wil jus try all of them, maybe one day i will be gurus like you dudes, looking forward to the monroe and guevara

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (21/4/14)

Agent X said:


> Thanks guys for the input and suggestions, im gonna get some hmm, wil jus try all of them, maybe one day i will be gurus like you dudes, looking forward to the monroe and guevara


The learning curve is short, you will be a guru before you know it. Enjoy those juices and tell us about it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

